# my day yesterday



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

On tusday someone ran a red light and all most hit me, i didnt do any thing to him, then he stoped and the guys in te back seat threw a lot of trash at my car, so i pressed on the gas to get his lisc. plate number so i called the chp and did a report on the phone and blah blah .... day over.

Wednesday ....

I am comming back to my office form work, and going down a step grade, 8% and some lady starts tailgating me, now after what happend on tus, i am keeping my cool. I cant see her headlamps, or hood, and she is waving her fists at me to move and yelling at me, but i cant hear her. I TAP on the brakes to let her know she is to close, and moves in closer. I cant move out of her way because of a truck, i down shift because of the hill and keep it at 70mph.

I cant go anywhere and i dont wish to cut the truck driver off and casue him to wreck he seems to have a heavy load of tractors. So i thought as soon as the grade levels out, i am getting off the freeway anyway ill move over then and let her by me.

As soon as it starts to level out, the lady starts to pass me in the dirt!

I am stunned and shocked, at first i didnt know where she went, i looked around and saw her to my left, i turned my head, and the weel also turned, and i jerked it back to the right, the lady spun out of control, and is now sideways on the freeway, the truck and I slam on our brakes , the lady over corects and fish tails again spining around now going back from where she came from, and however slams into a much smaller hill at the bottom of the grade and goes up the hill and flips over and lands on her top, i swerv to miss her and the truck and I pull over ...

I just want to know, why oh why she couldnt wait for me to safely pass and why she did that ....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe she had an emergency and u were going to slow, what happn to her?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't answer why, but i'm sure she'll think twice next time. Sounds like quite the priceless moment!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

crazy







glad your alright, but i don't feel sympathy for her. If it were an emergency and she had her hazzards or if she was flashing the lights, i'd feel different. Even so i don't wish her pain, just no symapthy


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

True true, sometimes theres crzyyy drivers out there.lol


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

bobme you watching rated r films again?
wes


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Some roads are full of crazy drivers. Here in northern mass we have this road called rt 128 (95) and it is really dangerous to drive in.......All my mass and nh people can voug for that... Glad to see you are alright!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Where was your camera. This could have competed with the trench picture you took :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Another crazy story from bobme. I do wonder though why she was in such a hurry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Where was your camera. This could have competed with the trench picture you took :laugh:
> [snapback]1203325[/snapback]​


























That was classic!

ABB = L33T.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

similar thing happened to me one time last year.

it was a regular vancouver afternoon...pissing rain. i was on the highway going to my gfs house. i was driving behind this silver pontiac sunfire. it was really raining, so hard in fact, that the wipers couldnt clear the water away fast enough.

the wipers make a pass....water replaces it...*wipers* theres the silver car...rain distorts again...'wheres the car??'.

all of a sudden, the wipers clear the windshield again, and the car is ABOVE ME!!! UPSIDE DOWN!!!. i was about to drive right underneath where it was about to land...so i slammed on the breaks and got out of the way. the car hits the ground, and somersaults 2 or 3 times. coming to rest on it's roof. there's kicking and yelling from inside, and i jump out my car, dialing 911 at the same time as i try to wrench open the door. both guys were so shocked.

they had hit a puddle and hydroplaned...hitting the barrier and flipping right over.

it was something straight out the fuckin matrix.lol. it all seemed to happen in slo-mo. it was crazy!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

oh my gawd....you just had a weird week, go have a beer!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

The chp told me she was drunk.
i dont feel bad, i am just sick of bad drivers.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Another crazy story from bobme. [snapback]1203361[/snapback]​


This his the only thread by bobme that he did the right thing.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont feel that i did the right thing, however

I do feel i didnt do the worng thing.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'm proud of you bobme


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Another crazy story from bobme. [snapback]1203361[/snapback]​
> ...


lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wasnt it you bobme that said they drive like 100 mph everywhere they go and now you posting about go 70 mph and scared to go faster???


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

another darwin canadite don't worry about it oneless moron
on the road


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

It seems like everytime I get on a highway with my girlfriend some jackass wants to do some road rage. This last time wasnt good. (Ill make it short)

Took girlfriend to a movie 30 minutes away from my house- on way home at 11:30 at night an empty tanker semi decides to ride my ass- I was in the left lane so i move over-he follows- so close I couldnt see a semis headlights- he starts blinking his lights at me-I speed up-he does the same- im at about 80mph and hes gaining- I slow down and manuver my way behind him- then he locks his breaks up sliding to a stop- I go from 80 down to 30 in about 2 seconds- He takes off again swerving- I call the police and tell them i have a semi driver trying to kill me- let them know my miles marker- follow the semi from a distance- stayed on the phone with them until i passes the cop- the cops pulls out and pulls his ass over- I drive by honk horn and go get some booty!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I go to two diffent schooles right now. I go to my school in the morning to catch the buss to a differnt school. I sit in back with a bunch of my friends. We are looking behind us at this guy that is pulling out of 7-11 parking lot. First 2 lanes let him pass. So he thought he was in the clear and gos at least 10 miles an hour, in the turning lane an asain woman going at least 10 miles an hour . They didnt see each other and crashed. Doesnt seem fast, but they did do some damage. The black guy looked so pist off. The asain woman did not have any expressain on her face at all. Just like she was waiting to kick his ass or something.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

so some of you people actually believe this story?
wes


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> so some of you people actually believe this story?
> wes
> [snapback]1204074[/snapback]​


apparently they are the most gullible people on the internet cause they suck it up again and again.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I almost sideswiped a guy this morning trying to reach for my daily planner,he backed off and gave me all the room that I needed.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> so some of you people actually believe this story?
> wes
> [snapback]1204074[/snapback]​


Hell no, thats why I "poke fun at him" about this shiz


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

believe bobme? no way


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Of course I believe him...his story is as legit as the bridge I sold him last week...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Of course I believe him...his story is as legit as the bridge I sold him last week...
> [snapback]1204353[/snapback]​


hey i'm still waiting for mine...i still get the buy one get one free..right :laugh:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Bob remember your posts about driving 70 mph through school zones, blowing stop signs and waving at the cops. Did you forget about bragging about that? Now you whine about other people.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I used to but i slowed down ...
I am taking my chp tests soon also.

Ill go get the photo from the news paper and post it if you wish


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i got a lift home from the pub off my mate and ended up in hospital for 2wks.He was doing 70 in a 30 in the rain i say take it easy he just keeps accelerating!!The next thing the car Rover216gti starts sliding then bang we hit a parked car i was dying at the roadside,Punctured lung,torn spleen and 6 bones broke, 3 in my back,3 ribs!!My mate didn,t tell me he had been drinking!!Anyway that was oct2002 and about a month ago i got £10,000 compensation!!!So lots of new tanks for me :rasp:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

u okay brah?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahaha


----------

